# Prijon Sea Kayak Competition Discussion. The Truth.



## kayakfactorydirect (Apr 6, 2009)

*[Moderator note: This post was deemed to violate AKFF acceptable usage conditions. Please see the last post in this thread, for a response from C-Kayak Australia]*

It would seem that our opposition at C- Kayak Australia just loves to mislead the paddling public when talking up Prijon and casting aspersions about his local opposition meaning us!

Have a look at the following link http://kayakfactorydirect.com.au/wp-con ... ntures.pdf , which clearly highlights C- Kayak's reasons for abandoning the brand back in Christmas 2009. According to their website Prijon was no longer good enough compared to their supposed other great brands like the Barracuda Beachcomber that in their words "virtually wiped out all sales of the heavier HTP Prijon kayaks." They go on to say "Then Hurricane Kayak's arrived on the scene, wiping out any remaining interest in the Prijon Prilite series."

I think it is a question of fact that Prijon is a quality brand and that is why they have come back to the brand at long last. It begs the question however were they more interested in the past steering customers to brands that may have made them more margin rather than a Prijon Kayak? I suppose only they can answer that question.

When C-Kayak speak of loyalty we trust that you will recognise that Kayak Factory Direct and their related independent shop outlets have remained loyal to the Prijon Brand over many years and have provided unsurpassed customer service and advice. Most of these outlets have demonstrator kayaks for customers to try before they buy which is something that our opposition does not do.

One thing is for sure Kayak Factory Direct and their related independent stores can truly hold their heads high in that they have always promoted the Prijon brand on its merit's regardless of price as compared to C-Kayak who, on the other hand were into the brand, then out of it because they maintained it was out dated by all their many other brands and now they are back into it again! Can the consumer really trust what they are being told in a C-Kayak shop when at one point in time they are being told Prijon is out dated and at another point in time it is now the greatest product? Also remember no matter what they tell you about any boat you cannot try the product before you buy!

Prijon Kayaks were previously priced well in the marketplace before C-Kayak obtained the ability to import direct also. It must be remembered that the Euro has strengthened from one Australian dollar buying about 55 Euro's a number of years ago to a current rate of one Australian dollar buying approximately 74 Euro. This has meant that it has become cheaper to import the Prijon boats as this exchange rate has improved.

Kayak Factory Direct responded accordingly in the past prior to the current price war when it dropped the prices of say HTP Plastic Sea Kayaks from $2,695 to $2,495 and then to $2,295 and now to $2,225 less any applicable discounts to match or better the C-Kayak Group. In desperation to obtain a hold in the marketplace with regard to a share of Prijon sales C- Kayak have created a discount war that is brilliant for you the consumer, but is clearly not sustainable in the industry long term with margin's that are barely above cost. Having said that we as the first importer of Prijon kayaks to Australia some 18 years ago will respond happily to such market competition and provide the unequivocal GUARANTEE to you the buying public that we will NOT BE BEATEN on the PRICE of an individual boat or a PACKAGE DEAL. If you find a better price from any C-Kayak outlet for any Prijon boat or accessory let us have the last say in the matter as we guarantee we will beat their price!


----------



## kayakfactorydirect (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think so alex. We'll leave it in the publics hand to decide. If thats your thoughts, thats fine


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

but what are your thoughts on gay marriage?


----------



## kayakfactorydirect (Apr 6, 2009)

haha


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've never heard of prijon kayaks, or anything of this supposed feud before this point. What an odd post.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

scater said:


> I've never heard of prijon kayaks, or anything of this supposed feud before this point. What an odd post.


It's like Biggie and 2pac all over again.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

koich said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of prijon kayaks, or anything of this supposed feud before this point. What an odd post.
> ...


Here's hoping it ends similarly so we can get some peace and quiet ;-)


----------



## kayakfactorydirect (Apr 6, 2009)

ill throw in 2 legs if you take the carbon kayak off our hands at full rrp for you lazy bugger


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

That's pretty insensitive dude, Lazybugger is an amputee.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

> It would seem that our opposition at C- Kayak Australia just loves to mislead the paddling public when talking up Prijon and casting aspersions about his local opposition meaning us!





> Can the consumer really trust what they are being told in a C-Kayak shop when at one point in time they are being told Prijon is out dated and at another point in time it is now the greatest product?





> C- Kayak have created a discount war





> we will NOT BE BEATEN on the PRICE


KFD: Please go back and read the commercial terms and conditions.
I have linked them here, for your convenience.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=8080

I could summarise the rules for you here, but suffice to say:
AKFF is not your playpen to bitch about the competition.
Members have made it pretty clear to us in the past, that they would prefer not to have blatant commercialism in the main area of the forum.

Other commercial members have earned the right to post some commercial offers and advertisements in a restricted area of the forum, by regular and consistent positive participation. You are not one of them.

I have (reversibly) encoded your post for the moment to keep google from indexing it.

Here are three options to consider:
* I can delete this thread now, and you can take the thread to somewhere that has a user-base that is likely to respond with more interest and less derision, or
* I can lock the thread, reverse the encoding on the original post, contact these c-kayak guys, and give them a single right of reply before locking it again.
* I can delete your account now, if you think it's too much of an arse to follow the rules.

Please let me know your preference.

Red.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Go Red...

if we have a vote can I opt for No. 3...

plenty of ads around if/when I want to look for new gear...

now for some of the important stuff, where are your mum and dad as I haven't seen them on the water for a while?

cheers

John


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

john316 said:


> now for some of the important stuff, where are your mum and dad as I haven't seen them on the water for a while?


Yeah, they've been a bit busy lately mate. 

Mum started the first day of post-op chemotherapy yesterday, so it might be a while before she's back in the yak.
Visitors are definitely welcome though, if you want to pop around & say G'day.

Red.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Kickin ass and taking names, love it Leigh


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

scater said:


> I've never heard of prijon kayaks, or anything of this supposed feud before this point. What an odd post.


X2

I would have grabbed a beer while I was had I known this was on the menu tonight.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

My computer won't even display the first post. This is what I got...
H4sIAJ5k2E4CA51X224URxB991c0Uh7NQiychLygtdmARQIWcZTnnpnanWZ7poe+7DBv/AZS8nN8
SU5Vd6/XEcpDJGzGs9V1OXXqdO1NVLNLtlOBaFCx11G55JWbJhdMNG5UeHP9WL3Ri96rdQrRa2u0
+oAnZd2BgopODSZY0h3Ok5p011kz7tSUGmtaNfc0qqjtnt+lSd1684Hdjp1qdYj8VoeJfECwoHTj
UlS9CXDeanuayEB6FB/h0dnZa30gpWHk9pwhB946a93MFgi/V32M089Pnuw58a1uo/NLZzy1cdW6
YaXTk3l63MLtarVSY0yewmrqtuocCZu2Vy0K8nZBKrve4ieGIwxfP38JypMOnPDWeSSNapwkx4k0
notrdLtXZlTXvTchDjqoi6dPn6/Uum2d78TWsbnxaqYGNVKFZobt6FDbuCOvds51ikaXdkjKDZP2
1N0fDYkBwhuHv2GMtGJOAAiaPUlCV9p73aZOqyvSbQ8vDWyl2Uiw5ICkgvr6+a+D8TFpi9JnM7Fj
9AN/qqAtmu224rEnfTDw8frutmYtQIfV189/q7ueFuSt8BaJBr2w3zvmwevkvWn1SCdIIjlz4ECS
igotjXTOwRkjiT4ugHvQRhA2YyQ0q6Zew+M/yxgG8oYkjbOzGxgwFQyMEUd9TDjHVEIVTIkMQXFQ
LMDuuJQW8k9GKYAVC4cDIZh5gJByh3Mn6oEoXVMWxF6pG3SCdkE+P4bu3UwH4p57yg4Hh6daFXAo
dU3wofAC9cBji3lDTC/jVvorqQ26pDToThwO2eGg/Q6evBZewBQjV0sV7F+om8oeQG9LdS3bjWGu
/Kh5r87O/uQGXj/OSoCJxW/gaN2iLRCbEdyzKMixxSV0EKzBwLndaALl9/nwL3kc1UuZxwIzk9CT
1RmCjibCrxEQ9G5iGljCCEqlmQswk9i1A6W2K2mEY4gHJs6CMQ4SQs5O3h1Mh7NpDMkDY56dCi6T
52BaEnPd8eNK/eZQVKY9I3WaSEcDJACKiGoK/0UPHjQrotCGtq62u0lLkRiwKsCMObr7pvR2jlgJ
Ih6A/7uRVLY1OQwKoP+FKEzhmFuNlrHGOVvtMdhgFote5mHW1kIxbWe9BMZwcOz0BPbMfx4jgIPS
TSwqudO+g3CIckxewA0PdKwyau7dedWALGY9u5Q5wXScjNk5P44iDXBqeMpanUIdJ3AjZn7gI9ZS
NuwEhWYRKculCj1ypDJQHG90c/aD/KqGIzhc6R28PlLXOueIuyMkJg0kl9Uys38+IibnKeu8lanW
99PDnJaLkZuOvk4OUQRxM9A3z9+r1H05RXL0mKt46CSLXiknXwysmmhel9r4Qq1tcDxKJJcB7ptB
x8jCdKwgErDiSc6XMsPVuDLcIA8Tk8ktYpW9VqKzBXiOe/pUcUJu5uTpYFwKwEwIwT1GoCJ70K09
xcnqlqq3ipprSl/ZTjdGlJp7M0zOA5PCfdQl2jtwPxo61kjdkc9qk7wDvzCA0dO4Yz7h4y2ILe04
7jk8g9Zqz9XIpiJIXF6Kg3x7qTEJgqBi0RrcfMhKQwa853mDPhB//N+eJ2D4yaAJBGB+fCYRVrhK
TZBEefsp4orO8huwnm+hFiM7sVwfgTgdS/Qr8MRF9kOfWszUjnJG7AMnIIjUQV6+KSTQicmNrJe6
ri3I7vSGQgudrxpcK86DPmufSY6EOw9dK62TT0UQeDWQFYIvTOyKv5OuVJFefHdx/sPzS/aOp2d4
KsI2llcX5ZWwPL+5uFQiN8xWYIoNVDcWUm1C69IY87qqI+QXaTcklOekKsleeZcm8Af9IV5LtSgx
DmX2oa19Ged/s3U2sS+Cl/sfep5hlFmakTeo4zKdFwmZS8B7zFBgq1tHg62GyRJF8HmsTqXnHOQR
s7qs8kgGMAyJStUlS4g/027JywkqHnKyeUcQGkvALHmeCQiiy5rDewx2bWZo0KZM0EyZUti5jedN
THiXZ+DBNsg43H9n4MtOff/TyZiUFUE4BjymyViZ6JDavmArdwXF8l0EZuUGl/BppI/JHOSbwqs/
1u/Xb+82G3ZQkSrDVb6K1OQl7Nt3d+pqg3/ru83bevHcvr+53nAZmE+gZhAJG2GWPV701e36+s36
1Ua93Kx/BUu2EmlrWIgrmzL5hb9MwqN6yeaQvy/g9cmAiucWIxF48tgolQWDU7KyB+rlnnISRbOa
ql3SuLqwJB7LaihLnCmJPDr7B0Bdc8XjDQAA

So how can I buy one? 

Actually I've heard of Prijon. They are a German manufacturer that used to make reasonably good quality whitewater kayaks in the 80s and 90s, but they did have some quality control issues with their blow moulding technique.

Apart from all that, the rhetoric is clear :shock: :lol: :lol:

EDIT: Ah, Red's on to it. Thought something was amiss.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

read Red's post Trev


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Always miss the good stuff, anyone know a decipher website?

:twisted:


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

paffoh said:


> Always miss the good stuff, anyone know a decipher website?
> 
> :twisted:


I know Paff. I thought we were up for friday night fights.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought ww was inappropriate language here. Mods? Only kidding. 

I thought the same from the rhetoric, and didn't realize Red had nucked it.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

patwah said:


> Nucked?
> 
> Whats nucked?


radioactive sex


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

What's nucked? Blown off the face of the earth.



FazerPete said:


> radioactive sex


Naw. That's nicked.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Always miss the good stuff, anyone know a decipher website?
> 
> :twisted:


no, but it turns out that British intelligence are job hunting for code breakers at the moment..... http://www.canyoucrackit.co.uk/
could be your first step to a new career.

+1 on what red said.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Red, can't we have a fourth option? WW3 between two irrelevants with beer and popcorn all round.

Btw Ken, if I did buy one of these I would definitely be fishing from it. But there are better SIKs (for the purpose) I reckon.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, the first kayak I fished from was a Prijon SIK, which was what comprised the rental fleet at the time.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

paffoh said:


> Always miss the good stuff, anyone know a decipher website?
> 
> :twisted:


darn i missed it too
just when i thought things were getting exciting

seriously though - when will sales/marketers stop rubbishing opposition- morons :twisted:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

koich said:


> That's pretty insensitive dude, Lazybugger is an amputee.


But he does have a giant Willie


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

gra said:


> They say you can see it from space. I fished with Scott once. It was like an anchor.


could he use it to check the depth :?


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Red,

Can you make the original post into a JPEG?

I want to see what old mate said ;-)


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Red,

Can you make the original post into a JPEG?

I want to see what old mate said ;-)


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

gra said:


> Two of my best clients have come to me because, in the words of one of them "your competition rubbished you so much, we figured you must have been good". Marketing rule number 1, promote yourself by telling people how good you are, not how bad you aren't.
> 
> Gra


+1


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

koich said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of prijon kayaks, or anything of this supposed feud before this point. What an odd post.
> ...


Biggles and Tupac?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought Prijons were like, little half virus kinda things that defied the defenition of life at the time they were discovered due to not having RNA or something and cause mad cow disease? Either that or an electric petrol hybrid car that makes people feel "green" but makes them look like wankers.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Someone has gone quiet, wheres KFD gone too?


----------



## kayakfactorydirect (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Red, I'd like a response from C Kayak, so lets go with this one.

* I can lock the thread, reverse the encoding on the original post, contact these c-kayak guys, and give them a single right of reply before locking it again.

For all those wanting to know what was said, its on our website.

http://kayakfactorydirect.com.au/2011/1 ... est-price/

cheers.


----------



## kayakfactorydirect (Apr 6, 2009)

ausbass said:


> Someone has gone quiet, wheres KFD gone too?


the w/e, ease up


----------



## AntonC (Apr 28, 2010)

Anton here from C-Kayak Group
I have been invited to comment on this topic, which I find a bit strange appearing on a Fishing forum when in fact Prijon specialise in Touring and Sea Kayaks, but here is my response in any case:

Six years ago we were a tiny little store based in Ettalong (for those of you who don't know it's a small town off the beaten track on the Central Coast of NSW). We established then that there were predominantly two key groups in the kayak industry:
1) Large camping and adventure discount retail chains who sold cheap product but offered little or no service and 
2) Specialist kayak stores who provided quality products and great service, but at a high price.

We decided that neither of these models fitted exactly what we wanted to achieve, essentially to provide quality products and great service, at a great price. And so we set off on our mission.

Initially we were met with a lot of resistance from within the industry, which operated mostly on an unpublished principle of "thou shalt not discount". Some of our suppliers were lobbied to stop supplying to us and so we started to look for other means to service the market in the way that we had planned, looking for quality brands that allowed us to offer customers the best possible product at the best possible price. Unfortunately, mostly due to distribution channels that were in place at the time Prijon did not meet these criteria.

Since the Ettalong days we have grown our business to include seven of Australia's most successful kayak specialist stores, plus we now wholesale kayaks and accessories to a host of other stores around the country. Trust me, this has not been achieved by luck and it most certainly has not been achieved simply through heavy discounting. Anyone who knows anything about business knows that discount prices in the absence of great product and great service are a recipe for failure.

As part of the evolutionary process we are regularly reviewing our product mix so as to maintain a high level of "value for money" for our customers, and it so happens that Prijon, as a result of some innovative changes to their product line-up, and improved distribution channels, now fits our model perfectly.

While kayaking is a growing industry it is most certainly not an infinite market, especially in current economic conditions, and so unfortunately as one group takes on a larger slice of the pie, market forces often dish out smaller pieces to some of the other players.

This is not the first time in our quest (to provide best prices on best brands) that we have taken a public lashing from a local competitor, and I am sure that it won't be the last.


----------

